# New law in CA for Delivery fees and tips



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

DoorDash, Uber Eats, Grubhub must disclose hidden fees, give delivery workers all tips under new California law


California governor signs bill giving tip protections to delivery workers and requiring more transparency from food-delivery apps.




www.marketwatch.com





Will Doordash FINALLY show the full amount in the offer?
I had a few recently that were $8 and $12. They paid out $42 and $56! (which was great!)
I could easily have passed on the $8 one since Doordash are being MORONS about tips.
Maybe they'll go ahead and do it NOW before Jan 2022 🙄


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

If it's the law they will have to comply. Now customers will be forced to tip better if they want their deliveries to get picked up and delivered.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I want to see ALL the information BEFORE I even accept an order! pay, time, distance, items, notes, instructions, etc

We will see, if this is an actual benefit to the drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

mrbeefy said:


> DoorDash, Uber Eats, Grubhub must disclose hidden fees, give delivery workers all tips under new California law
> 
> 
> California governor signs bill giving tip protections to delivery workers and requiring more transparency from food-delivery apps.
> ...


Based on the wording of the article, it appears that the increased "transparency" in the law is for the customers and restaurants but NOT the drivers.

The law says the drivers have to be paid all of their tips but apparently they don't have to be SHOWN the complete tip in advance.

If that's the case the law's a letdown for the drivers as well as the good tippers, both of whom are being cheated by not showing the full tip amounts in advance. 

If the law doesn't mandate full tip transparency, and it doesn't appear to, Rep.Gonzalez should hear about it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I want to see ALL the information BEFORE I even accept an order! pay, time, distance, items, notes, instructions, etc
> 
> We will see, if this is an actual benefit to the drivers.


Based on the wording of the article, the law doesn't mandate any additional transparency for the drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Now customers will be forced to tip better if they want their deliveries to get picked up and delivered.


Not if the law doesn't require full tip transparency, and it doesn't appear to.

Newsom's stated reason for vetoing the other law is lame and doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> the other law is lame and doesn't pass the smell test.


That's likely, because his brain is full of doo doo.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This has nothing to do with 'transparency' or 'fairness' of any of that bs.
It has to do with taxes.
This is California baby. There isn't a tax we don't love.

.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

mrbeefy said:


> DoorDash, Uber Eats, Grubhub must disclose hidden fees, give delivery workers all tips under new California law
> 
> 
> California governor signs bill giving tip protections to delivery workers and requiring more transparency from food-delivery apps.
> ...


Wow, I've never made over $30 for any delivery ever.

I'd say 95% of my deliveries have been less than $10 tip included.

That's why I don't generally do deliveries.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, I've never made over $30 for any delivery ever.
> 
> I'd say 95% of my deliveries have been less than $10 tip included.
> 
> That's why I don't generally do deliveries.


The vast majority of the $20+ offers I get are batched orders that are long distance and/or time-consuming deliveries going out to the boonies, often times to apartment complexes far away from any restaurants. This means I would have to deadhead back to my work zone.

The $30+ unicorns going 3/4 of a mile go to the "special" drivers.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's likely, because his brain is full of doo doo.


Haha! And hair gel


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, I've never made over $30 for any delivery ever.
> 
> I'd say 95% of my deliveries have been less than $10 tip included.
> 
> That's why I don't generally do deliveries.


Your results are typical for the vast majority of drivers, which is why the turnover rate is skyhigh.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Besides weather CA is the WORST state in the United States of America to call home.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Timlee252525 said:


> Besides weather CA is the WORST state in the United States of America to call home.


Out of the last five years, l have had flames lickin my ass three times.
It's gonna be windy today so PG&E is cutting our power for two days starting this afternoon; so I will be running a generator at 3 gallons per hour of liquid that costs $5 a gallon.
Grocery store shelves are empty.

I am leaving California at the beginning of the year.

I have a friend who retired to Mexico about five years ago.
He hasn't lost power once.


----------

